# freebsd suspend machine



## gulanito (Sep 4, 2009)

Hi.
How can I do to "suspend" or "hibernate" the computer in freebsd?
Im using freebsd as a desktop computer, and Im using openbox (so, no option is available for that).
Exist any command for that?

Thanks!


----------



## caesius (Sep 4, 2009)

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/acpi-overview.html


----------

